# Herding instinct.



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

So in a couple weeks I plan on doing an instinct test with indie. I am really very clueless and I have NO idea about herding. But I thought I would drop myself in the deep end anyway since I am determined to do it even though will probably not use her. 

Advice? Lol broad question I know.

I will probably get a couple lessons before hand anyway..


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

2pm tomorrow! This will be interesting :S


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

No advice, but good luck and have fun! I have a few that I think would make great herders, and a few others that would make good butchers lol. I have thought about trying it as a stress reliever for the work dogs of mine, but haven't found the time yet. I did find a place nearby (45min) that does herding.


----------



## Twin City Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

Our city collie girl, on a visit to our friends farm, was released into a meadow with Alpacas. She had previously shown no penchant for herding, other than an occasional playful nip. It was the happiest day of her life. She immediatly ran toward and then looped past the small herd, coming up on rear and far side, and they began to move. She brought them in like she had been doing it all her life. It was amazing. Pure instinct, as she had never a moments training or experience. It was so much fun to watch! Enjoy!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well surprisingly, she is a complete natural and it's just mum that needs to learn how to handle lol.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome! No surprise though, belgians excel at everything!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

That they do  I'm starting novice agility with her next month as well, she is gonna be my little all rounder! She wasn't even tired after chasing sheep all afternoon, go figure. If I can't tire her out I cant tire a Mal out


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

For an instinct test...they are just testing to see if the dog will turn on with stock. There really shouldn't be any classes or training involved to see if the instinct is there. I took a 7 month old puppy to a Herding Instinct Test this June and he never saw a sheep before in his life. He passed with no classes or prior training. There were dogs there who were herding breeds and had no inclination to interact with the sheep. In my opinion, classes will "taint" the results if a dog or a puppy has true instinct to herd.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> For an instinct test...they are just testing to see if the dog will turn on with stock. There really shouldn't be any classes or training involved to see if the instinct is there. I took a 7 month old puppy to a Herding Instinct Test this June and he never saw a sheep before in his life. He passed with no classes or prior training. There were dogs there who were herding breeds and had no inclination to interact with the sheep. In my opinion, classes will "taint" the results if a dog or a puppy has true instinct to herd.


I don't think a herding instinct test tells much. I've seen a whippet pass one (he was happy to run around the sheep). But when his owner tried training him, he decided if he couldn't do it his way he was out the gate. Some times age and other factors come into consideration. One of the keenest dogs I owned flunked an HIC as a puppy. I've seen terriers and poodles and various other non-herding breeds who could be coaxed into running a circle around stock. And a skilled evaluator (if he is working the dog) can be very good at putting the dog in the right place to look good in a round pen. It's a fine fun thing to do with your dog, but shouldn't be considered a tool for really evaluating ability.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> I don't think a herding instinct test tells much. I've seen a whippet pass one (he was happy to run around the sheep). But when his owner tried training him, he decided if he couldn't do it his way he was out the gate. Some times age and other factors come into consideration. One of the keenest dogs I owned flunked an HIC as a puppy. I've seen terriers and poodles and various other non-herding breeds who could be coaxed into running a circle around stock. And a skilled evaluator (if he is working the dog) can be very good at putting the dog in the right place to look good in a round pen. It's a fine fun thing to do with your dog, but shouldn't be considered a tool for really evaluating ability.


This is along the lines of what I was thinking too. Heck even my cat would pass an instinct test. 

The handler was amazing when I let her have a turn with indie, she let her off lead straight off the bat and it was awesome watching her use pressure points and stuff on indie. But like you said she might be able to run circles around them, but training her is another matter altogether.

She also breeds Aussie shepherds and had this 6 month on tri color girl that she said was a born cattle dog. Amazing to see a puppy work stock like that.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

My border collie, SirBudWeissert, loved to herd the ducks on our lake. Kinda pissed off the ducks but it was fun to watch ( the lake was frozen ).


----------

